# Gibt es hier im Forum eigentlich keine Bensemer



## Gerald (10. September 2002)

Heppremer, Zwingeberschär, oder sonstigte Riedbewohner?

Nachdem ich am Samstag Mittag seit Urzeiten wieder einmal auf dem Melikokus war, habe ich festgestellt, daß das Parkangebot für Bikes recht knapp war.  

Sind das alles Leute die nach Frankfurt fliegen, mit dem Taxi nach Zwingenberg fahren und dann mit dem Rad darauf und zudem kein Internet haben?  

NÖ  ODER??!!!

Noch voller war es dann auf dem Kirschberg   Da standen so 15 MTB's rum, die Fahrer waren wohl alle  (Ich habe mir den Rabarberkuchen mit einem Heidelbeerwein gegönnt).

So sah ich zum ersten mal das Ami Rad mit dem Einarmfederbein und ein Centurion mit der neuen, einseitigen Hinterradfederung. Eine Bikemesse ist nichts dagegen. Und die Aussicht erst ....

Also Outet euch mal.


Gerald           .....fast Bensemer und das nur wg. der


----------



## Dr.Looping (10. September 2002)

Hi,

jo ich bin aus Einhausen, und fahre auch gelegentlich Melibokus, Felsenmeer und Kirchberg. Leider bin ich am WE kaum auf dem Bike zu sehen, bin in Schwanheim unter die Segelflieger gegangen.
Unter der Woche bin ich Montags und Mittwochs regelmäßig zwischen 3 und 4 std on the road.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal ... im Moment hocke ich auf einem Media-Z Hartail .... Judy Xc 2002 Hs33. Sollte sich aber bis November in einen roten Rockhopper comp FSR 00´Rahmen verwandelt haben!


Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (12. September 2002)

@ Gerald

Hi, da hammer uns wohl oben am meli verpasst. war erst am alsbacher schloß achterbahn fahren. bin dann hoch geradelt und hinten richtung balkhausen/felsenmeer runter. an der riesensäule vorbei hoch zur kuralp war auch jede menge fußvolk unterwegs und erst recht auf der hutzlstraße richtung frankenstein.


----------



## Gerald (12. September 2002)

@Freaky 4608

Dann pass mir nur mal schön auf, wenn du am Flugplatz in nordöstlicher Richtung startest, daß du nicht auf mein Haus fällst und mein Rad kaputt machst.  

@backwoods

wir waren so gegen 15.00 Uhr am Melibokus (hab ne riesige Schweißpfütze hinterlassen weil noch nie so geschwitzt wie an diesem Samstag) und sind dann über die Hochstättener Brücke (großer Pferdeauflauf gewesen) über die Wiese durch den Wald und das letzte Stück Teerstraße hoch zur Felsenmeerwirtschaft und waren dann ca. 16.15 Uhr zurück am Bensheimer Kirschberg zum nachtanken  

Gerald    ... ich hatte so ein "kultiges", leider langarmiges Echsenshirt der Firma (habs vergessen) an


----------



## Dr.Looping (12. September 2002)

Hi,

ihr fahrt wohl am wochenende da oben rum?
Wer kann mir denn sagen wie ich oben vom Meli richtung Felsenmeer komme? Irgendwie muss man dann doch noch über die Straße die durch Hochstädten geht, irgendwo gibts da auch ne Brücke aber pffff...HILFE! Felsenmeer kenne ich sonst nur via Fürstenlager->Höhenweg->Totermann->Teufelsberg usw.

Kennt jemand diese Bikewerstatt in Reichenbach?


----------



## Backwoods (12. September 2002)

Na dan ham wir uns vielleicht doch nicht verpast oder ziemlich knapp. ich war auch so gegen 1500 oder etwas später oben. 

ich war der typ mit dem votec f7, grüner helm und protektoren


----------



## Haddock (12. September 2002)

Nun, am Wochenende bin ich auch dort gefahren Meli -> Olyturm etc. So gegen 16:30 -> 17:00. so genau weis ichs leider nicht mehr (dem glücklichen schlägt keine Stunde). 
Ich muss mich häufig alleine motivieren ( was sehr häufig durchaus schwer fällt). Wie sieht das mit euch aus? Ich suche noch anschlussmöglichkeiten.

Das Regionalforum ist ja auch nicht so stark frequentiert. Was ich in anbetracht der doch sehr guten Trainingsmöglichkeiten kaum verstehen kann. Hier mus es doch MTBler geben ohne Ende?


----------



## Gerald (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Haddock _
> *
> Das Regionalforum ist ja auch nicht so stark frequentiert. Was ich in anbetracht der doch sehr guten Trainingsmöglichkeiten kaum verstehen kann. Hier mus es doch MTBler geben ohne Ende? *



Die Antwort hast du selbst gegeben.  WEIL es hier so gute Trainingsmöglichkeiten gibt sitzen die ganzen Radler bei jeder Gelegenheit auf dem Rad und verschwenden nicht ihre Zeit, sich die Gicht in die Finger vorm PC zu tippen (Ausnahme ab und zu ich; auf das bischen Gicht kommt es auch nicht mehr an).

Morgen Abend werden wir nochmal radeln. Start so 16.30 Uhr in Bensheim. Vielleicht Richtung 9-kirchen (soll ja nicht sehr weit von Lindenfels entfernt sein    )

@Freaky4608
Melibokus ==> Felsenmeer:  Fliegen??  Fahr kurz vor der Plattform (wenn du von unten kommst) links den Weg rein. Dem Weg folgen, an der ersten Gabelung 180 Grad rechts, nach ca. 100 m 180 Grad links und immer geradeaus. Sehr schnell erreicht man den Teerweg zum Melibokus. Diesen kreuzen und den Waldweg runterfahren. An der Gabelung den rechten Weg bergab nehmen. Wenn man aus dem Wald rauskommt an der Wiese hochfahren und dem Weg folgen. Mann kommt direkt an der Brücke hinter Hochstätten raus. (ohne Gewähr aus dem Gedächtniss)

@Backwoods
Hatte nur Augen für eine junge MTB Dame die anwesend war ..... für ihr Rad natürlich. Es ist aber jemand, glaube ich, an der Wirtschaft die Treppen runtergefahren und im Wald verschwunden.


Gerald        ..... ne ne ne Treppen fahr ich nicht; hab ein Bergrad, kein Treppenrad


----------



## Backwoods (12. September 2002)

@Gerald

also ich kann deinen weg ncht so ganz nachvollziehen, dass muß aber nix heißen. ich glaub ich benutze den oberen teil immer für den aufstieg. ich komm immer von der fliegerschneise und nehm dann den trail der kurz unterhalb der plattform auf den schotterweg kommt.

runter fahr ich den schotterweg, dann links nochmal 10 m berhoch bis  an den zaun von der relaisstation (sendemast) und dann recht am zaun entlang. jetzt immer gerade aus runter. irgendwann siehst du die straße rechts neben dir. die läßt du rechts liegen und fähst weiter den waldweg runter. ein stück weiter unten kreuzt diu den hauptweg und bist auf einen  kleine platz mit bank (ich glaube auch tisch) jetzt rechts an der bank vorbei und immer gerade aus steil bergab. das letzte noch steilere stück kannst du mit einer rechts links kombination umfahren. ich fahr immer gerade aus durch bis ich aus dem wald komme und dann gerade aus den kleinen hügel hoch und runter zum parkplatz. vorher kommst du über die brücke drüber.

jetzt gerade aus über die straße, vorsicht autos!! und den feldweg folgen über die qwiesen auf den rücken des felsberges. hoch zum waldrand und kurz dahinter rechts den weg rein. 

jetzt immer gerade aus dem weg folgen uber mehrere querwege drüber bis du an eine kreuzung kommst an der es rechts zum fürstenlager runter geht und links direkt zum olyturm. geradeaus gehts ins felsenmer. du kannst dann an der riesensäule vorbei zur kuralp hochbiken.

die kreuzung erkennst du daran, dass der pfad vorher enger wurde und über eine lichtung geht. wenn dann der wald wieder anfängt und es eher dunkel ist bist du richtig.

von der kuralp gehts am restaurant biergarte vorbei und deann rechts rum die treppe runter und dann immer gerade aus.

oder anspruchsvoller: zum turm fahren und vom turm den sendemast anschauen und dann links am zaun vorbei die fr/dh strecke runter. da gibts ein paar nette kicker und vorallem drops. kommst dann unten an die straße die zur kuralp hochgeht.

ich glaub die touren gibts auch bei www.doktorbike.de


----------



## Dr.Looping (12. September 2002)

Hey *******!  jetzt hab´ich mir mein Rahmen demontiert und schraub alles an meinen "neuen" 00 Rockhopper Comp FSR...hehe mein erster Fully Rahmen.
Naja dann gehts erstmal in den Urlaub und dann wird´s schon wieder dreckig kalt da oben!
fahrt ihr auch im Winter eure Strecken? Ich bike richtig intesiv erst seid diesem Frühjahr, habe also keine Ahnung wie es im Winter zwischen Fürstenlager, Auerbacher, Meli und Felsenmeer aussieht, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen! Hab keine Lust dann alleine im dunklen Wald zu stehen  !
Die Dr.Bike Site ist genial ... die hätte ich früher gebraucht, ist das die von der Bikepraxis, der war doch früher mal Dr.Bike oder? 
Welche Dealer könnt ihr mit den empfehlen? Ich kenne hier nur den Olek im Ort; BikersTreff mit dem komme ich nicht ganz klar, leider eigentlichg ist der Laden okay und bei der Praxis war ich noch nie um was machen zu lassen oder was zeigen zu lassen.


Wo wohnst du denn ... wenn ich nach norden abfliege wo muss ich meine alte Indy abwerfen?   


Tommy


----------



## Gerald (13. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Freaky4608 _
> * habe also keine Ahnung wie es im Winter zwischen Fürstenlager, Auerbacher, Meli und Felsenmeer aussieht, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen! Hab keine Lust dann alleine im dunklen Wald zu stehen  ! *



Keine Angst. Meine Tochter hat gestern am Schöngerger Sportplatz ein Wichtelhäuschen mit einem Waldwichtel drin gebaut. Der beschützt auch dich.  (gegen Überweisung von xxx.- Euro auf mein Konto   )





> Wo wohnst du denn ... wenn ich nach norden abfliege wo muss ich meine alte Indy abwerfen?
> 
> 
> Tommy [/B]



Ca. 138 Meter in nördlicher Richtung hinter dem Kirchturm von Fehlheim. Aber nicht, daß du mein Blumenbeet triffst!!!

Bei uns gibt es doch keinen Winter, nur einen kühleren Sommer. Ist alles eine Frage der Kleidung. Ich versuche schon auch über "Winter" einmal die Woche das Rad zu quälen; nur bei Regen nicht. Da ist es hinterm Ofen mit einem heißen Gläßchen   .......    BESSER.

Gerald              ..... bekennender Weicheiradler und der Bensheimer Weihnachtsmarkt soll ja diese Jahr besonders lang gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Looping (14. September 2002)

waldwichtel?


----------



## stachi (17. September 2002)

endlich ma welche aus meine ecke! bin zwar wegen de maloche nach MA gezogen, fahre aber immernoch sehr oft am felsenmeer, meli etc.

wann vährt denn ma wieder einer von euch? nur, dies WE geht eh nich, muss noch rennrad fahren tun, und noch auf meine neuen mtb-teile warten, um die mühle wieder heile zumachen.

wenn einer fahren will von euch, sonst bin ich immer mit dabei.


----------



## Dr.Looping (18. September 2002)

Hi,

also ich bin eiegntlich unter der Woche Nachmittags unterwegs...das ist für euch wohl schlecht. Bin auch nicht der fitteste, werde mir wohl noch etwas kondition allein antrainieren müssen. Leider bin ich im Mom. auch nicht "on the road" weil ich im Moment an meinem Fully schraube aber erst nächsten Monat weiter machen kann, da mich die Finanzen bremsen! 
´N Renndadl wollt ich mir dann diesen Winter noch zulegen...soll nichts besonderes sein, eine uralte Schüssel die fährt reciht mir, man findet ja oft genug Angebote für 50!


Tommy


----------



## stachi (18. September 2002)

dann wirds wohl etw. schwieriger, aba ich hab nu erst mal ne zeitlang so aus, dass ich gegen 16h immer in Bsh. sein könnte, auch unter der woche.

wenn mein hobel wieda fit is, meld ich mich


ach ja, ich fahr eher cc als nur daunhill...


----------



## Gerald (20. September 2002)

@freaky4608: Natürlich Waldwichtel! Oder weißt du etwa nicht was Waldwichtel sind??  Vielleicht kann ich meine Tochter überreden, mal mit dir eine Führung zu machen.  


@stachi: ich will schon versuchen, in der jetzt kommenden dunklen, kalten, nassen, ..... Jahreszeit ein mal in der Woche Samstags mittags zu radeln. Unter der Woche geht es nicht mehr.

 Interessant finde ich deine Schreibweise, wie du geschickt die neue Rechtschreibreform mit Bensheimer Dialekt mischt; etwas schwierig zu lesen. (Fraa vun Bensem)  


Gerald                 ..... Waldwichtel sind top


----------



## Dr.Looping (20. September 2002)

so dann will ich dochmal wissen was waldwichtel sind und wie man sich vor denen schützen kann, wenn man es denn muss!?!? Hab keine lust so einem ding zu begegnen wenn ich vom kirchberg hinten zum wambolder fahre *schlotter*  

Also dann, mein Bike wird nächsten Monat fertig sein ... ich warte auf Finanzielleunterstützung 


Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mellibokus (21. September 2002)

Hallo 

ich bin seit 2 Jahre Bensemer. Komme aus dem flachen Ruhrpott und veruche seit einem Jahr im Odenwald Höhenmeter zu sammeln 
Entgegen meinem Nick bin ich eher Richtung Schannenbacher Eck Unterwegs (über Oberhambach oder Knoden) und versuche mich bei den  manchmal schlecht markierten Wegen zurechtzufinden .

bis denn frohes strampeln...rost:


----------



## Gerald (24. September 2002)

wäre aber bei deinem Einsatzgebiet ein Nick wie z.B.: "Knodener Kopf", "Krehberg" oder "Schannebacher Moor" nicht passender gewesen?  

Das mit den Wegmarkierungen bei uns ist so eine Sache. Als Nichteinheimischer tut man sich da schwer. Ich habe den Vorteil, mit Bensheimern zu radeln, die mir die Verantwortung der Wegsuche abnehmen. 

Aber den Einkehrschwung (Seidenbacher Eck, Kochkäseschnitzel mit Bratkartoffeln für 6.- ) finde ich inzwischen auch schon ganz alleine.  


Bilder vom Knodener Kopf kannst du dir da anschauen: http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/   bei Touren, Odenwald, Tour Krehberg.

Bist du schon mal von O-Hambach am Parkplatz oben den "Alleinstehenden Weg" an der Quelle vorbei durch den Wald Richtung Eselsberg gefahren? Sehr schön aber vermutlich nicht markiert.


Gerald


----------



## Dr.Looping (24. September 2002)

Wenn ich mir da oben ein Kockäseschnitzel reinziehe dann kann ich bis ins Ried rollen...eigentlich keine dumme Idee. Nur darf mir dann kein anderer Biker oder kein Auto entgegen kommen!


----------



## Maddin (21. Dezember 2002)

Hoi Leude,

das der Thread mal wieder nach oben kommt 

Bin gebürtiger Bensheimer und bike auch. Naja momentan fang ich erst wieder an. hab ne ganze Zeit lang nix gemacht   Muss auch erst mal mein Knie wieder an Belastung gewöhnen. Tja 2 Kreuzbandrisse tun eben Ihren Teil.
In ein paar Wochen kann ich dann hoffentlich wieder in den (H) Odenwald.

Ansonsten schlage ich mich ab und zu mit dem komischen Freaky auf dem Flugplatz rumm  

Heute kam auch meine neue Schaltung an. Meine alten GripShifts(SRT 800 von 95) hats nämlich zerlegt. Jetzt gibbets Sram 7.0.
Mein Bike ist ein Brodie BadAss mit Manitou EFC HS33 <- muss ich da jetzt ins Classic-Forum  

Cya Jungs


----------



## harryrhodan (5. Februar 2003)

Hi, bin zwar kein Bensheimer, sondern Wahlbickenbacher (auch der  wegen).

Wohne seit Oktober 2002 an der Odenwaldkante und habe schon ein paar Touren in den Odenwald gemacht. Eigentlich aus dem Schwarzwald, habe ich die letzten Jahre im Taunus gewohnt und die Frankfurter Freudenkuppe Feldberg ab und an besucht.

Bin auf der Suche nach Bikepartnern, die auch mal im Winter zu einer Tour zu bewegen sind. 

Meine Koordinaten: Baujahr 65 (ja, die fahren auch Mountainbike), grössenbedingte 102 Kilo, von daher keine Bergziege, dennoch lieber hoch als runter fahrend. Bike: Nicolai Helius - Extrarahmen für lange.

Viele Grüsse, Kette rechts
Harry



c/o Maddin: Zwei Kreuzbandrisse - willkommen im Club. Handballspieler?


----------



## Gerald (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von harryrhodan _
> *Hi, bin zwar kein Bensheimer, sondern Wahlbickenbacher (auch der  wegen).  *



Beides fängt mit B... an, ist also i.O.



> *Wohne seit Oktober 2002 an der Odenwaldkante und habe schon ein paar Touren in den Odenwald gemacht. Eigentlich aus dem Schwarzwald, habe ich die letzten Jahre im Taunus gewohnt und die Frankfurter Freudenkuppe Feldberg ab und an besucht.
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach Bikepartnern, die auch mal im Winter zu einer Tour zu bewegen sind. *



Wäre mal Samstags Mittag in der EBENE zum einrollen etwas?? Um die Jahreszeit komme ich max. die Autobahnbrücke über die A5 hoch



> *grössenbedingte 102 Kilo, *



Hinter dir zu fahren muß ja vom Windschatten her ein Genuß sein  

Gerald          ....... bin da eher ein halbes Hemd


----------



## Dr.Looping (6. Februar 2003)

Hi,

find ich klasse, wenn die Kondition bei auch allen am Boden zerstört ist ...dann kann ich ja irgendwo mit einsteigen. War mit Maddin amletzten Sonntag mal rund um den Kirchberg im Schnee unterwegs da hab ich dann dich schon deutlich gespürt, dass ich bis zum Sommer wieder einiges trainieren muss. 
Leider bin ich nur unter der Woche zum Biken zur Verfügung oder eben am Wochenende vormittags.
EBENE gibts hier in Einhausen genug aber dann nehm ich mir leiber den Kirchberg vor !


----------



## Gerald (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Freaky4608 _
> *Hi,
> 
> mal rund um den Kirchberg im Schnee unterwegs  *




Von Bensem die steile Teerstraße hoch??? Oder hintenrum über Auerbach, Schöngergersportplatz. Ordentlich.

EBENE tut aber am Anfang des Jahres meinen alten Knochen gut im Sinne von GA Training (GA= Gerald A...., gemütliches Ausfahren, ...  ). Ich merke das auch wenn ich konstant 2 - 3 h mit einer für mich hohen Trittfrequenz durch die heimischen, FLACHEN Wälder um Schwanhein, Einhausen, Lorsch, Bürstadt, ... trete.


Gerald          .... zur Zeit fauler Flachlandradler: hatte das Kirchberghäuschen auf  ?


----------



## Maddin (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerald _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, wir sind den Brunnenweg hoch. Der ist im nördlichen Tal vom Kirchberg, und dann sind wir da ein bisschen Berg rauf und runter. Ein paar Singeltrails die ich zum Glück auswendig kenne, den unter dem Schnee hätte man sonst nicht gewusst das da ein Trail ist. 



> Kirchberghäuschen auf  ? [/B]



Direkt am Kirchberghäuschen waren wir nicht, und ein Bieg und man hätte uns runtertragen können ;-)

Cya Maddin


----------



## Dr.Looping (6. Februar 2003)

wir sind den weg ... äh ja also Maddin kann den genau benennen! Der Weg geht entlang eines kleinen Baches, durch den Wald nach oben Untergund war weiß  .... oben muss man dann 180° wenden dann gehts weiter auf den Kirchberg.
Also ich denke einfach mal das es offen hat, in den Ferien war ich da einmal oben...im dicksten Nebel da hat dort oben die Wirtin gesessen und kartoffeln geschält..und dumm geschaut!
Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Flachlandradeln....wäre uns Segelfliegern aber lieber du würdest im Sommer da mal vorbei rauschen und die warme Luft etwas anschupsen....!

Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerald (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Freaky4608 _
> *Segelfliegern aber lieber du würdest im Sommer da mal vorbei rauschen und die warme Luft etwas anschupsen....!
> 
> Tommy *




Die "warme Luft", die mir beim radeln entweicht, willst du auf keinen Fall als Antriebshilfe  (glaube mir).

War am letzten WE zwischen Schönberger Sportplatz und Kirchberg zum Konditionstraining (mein Konditionstraining bestand darin, daß ich meine Tochter ca. 98 mal mit SCHLITTEN die eine Wiese wieder HOCHZIEHEN durfte  ).

Dialog:   

Papa: na Kleine, willst du nochmal runterfahren?
Kleine:     YYYYEEEAAAAHH
Papa: gut, dann geht mit deinem Schlitten wieder hoch
Kleine: nein, *höchstliebevolleraugenaufschlag* Papa zieht mich
Papa: $%&)&&%§&)=)§!/?


Gerald    .......    sie ist einfach unwiederstehlich


----------



## Dr.Looping (7. Februar 2003)

Du.....maddin *höchstliebevoll anschau* willst du mich nicht auch mal den Melibokus hochschieben?


----------



## Gerald (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Freaky4608 _
> *Du.....maddin *höchstliebevoll anschau* willst du mich nicht auch mal den Melibokus hochschieben? *




Organisierter Schlepp auf den Meli. Hier der dazu notwendige Augenaufschlag.

*Maddin bbiiittttttteeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Maddin (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Freaky4608 _
> *Du.....maddin *höchstliebevoll anschau* willst du mich nicht auch mal den Melibokus hochschieben? *



Naja, wenn Du soviel wiegen würdest wie seine Tochter und so Schauen könntest, vielleicht


----------



## Dr.Looping (7. Februar 2003)

Also Blond bin ich schonmal! Blaue Augen hab ... was willst du mehr?...man kann ja nicht alles haben.


----------

